# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Jerry Wayne Hudgins - [Coahoma County, Mississippi]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/22/2007
*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Jerry Wayne Hudgins*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Jerry Wayne Hudgins* - [Coahoma County, Mississippi]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 43

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*
Additional Information:* Deputy Hudgins had served as a full-time deputy for 4 years and had previously served 7 years as a part-time deputy.
*
Incident Details:* Deputy Jerry Hudgins was killed in an automobile accident on Stovall Road while responding to a report of suspicious persons at a local grocery store. His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree as he rounded a curve.

Another deputy who was a distance behind him turned around after losing sight of Deputy Hudgins' vehicle and immediately called for rescue crews.

*End of Watch:* Friday, October 19, 2007

__________________________________________________________
*Miss. deputy sheriff killed in one-car accident *​
LARKSDALE - Coahoma County Deputy Sheriff Jerry Wayne Hudgins died Friday night in a one-vehicle accident near Mississippi Highway 1 west of Clarksdale.
Sheriff Andrew Thompson Jr. said today that Hudgins, 43, was responding to a call to Stovall Grocery when his car left Stovall Road and hit a tree. The accident occurred about 9:50 p.m.

"There are some bad curves on Stovall Road," Thompson said.

Thompson said Hudgins was going to investigate a report of some "suspicious looking guys" at the grocery. The sheriff said three deputies were dispatched in separate vehicles.

A deputy who was following Hudgins along Stovall Road reported "seeing blue lights" and then "they disappeared," Thompson said.

Thompson said deputy began to back track on Stovall Road and discovered Hudgins' vehicle slammed into a tree.

An autopsy has been ordered.

County Coroner Scotty Meredith pronounced Hudgins dead at the scene.

Thompson said Hudgins started out as a part-time deputy in October 1996. Hudgins completed his training at the Mississippi Law Enforcement Academy and became a full-time deputy in October 2003.

"Wayne just celebrated his fourth year as a full-time deputy," Thompson said. "Wayne was energetic. He never refused an assignment and you could rest assured it will be done." Thompson called Hudgins "conscientious. A person who was well liked in the county."

Funeral services are scheduled 2 p.m. Tuesday at Clarksdale Baptist Church. A list of survivors was not available.


----------

